# Chrome moly barrel vs chromed lined



## Shipwreck

I know RRA offers chrome lined as an extra option. But, someone I knew and the gun store is telling me that RRA's chrome moly barrels are good enough, as long as I don't shoot tracers and similiar rounds thru it.

I'm assuming chrome moly is somewhat lined, but not as much as chrome lined?

For occasional range use, straight FMJ and some hollow points, is chrome moly sufficient?


----------



## Reaper

Chrome moly barrels, are completely made of that material, while a chrome lined barrel is only --- chrome lined ;-)

Point is, that in a chrome lined barrel, the bullet only has contact to pure chrome, that is damn hard and corrosion resistant.

If you have the possibility, you should take the chrome lined barrel. I would say, that the barrel itself is also a chrome moly barrel, but the bore is lined, and therefor much more resistant to wear. If you want a rifle you can shoot many many rounds without significant barrel wear, take the lined barrel.

The barrel wear, I usually see on Swiss K31 Rifles. They mostly got used quite a lot in the army, and have a lot of wear, if the barrel wasn't already changed when they were taken off service and sold to the public.

(Ok, I have to admit, that the old Swiss GP11 ammo has Steel Jacket Bullets ;-) )


----------



## js

Save a few extra dollars and go with the chromed lined barrel... :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner

A chrome-moly barrel will rust, given the right conditions (as will a stainless barrel); a chrome-lined barrel will NEVER rust inside the lined bore, unless the lining is mechanically damaged (serious nick/dent from overzealous cleaning, etc.). It may rust outside the bore, as the lining does not cover the entire surface of the barrel, just the bore.

Chrome lining is highly resistant to abrasion/erosion from bullets, high-pressure powder gas, or cleaning rods, more so than plain chrome-moly steel barrels. However, when the chrome lining does finally wear out, accuracy drops-off quite quickly. A plain barrel will show a more gentle decline in accuracy over time, given proper treatment.

Chrome lining is a surface treatment, and as such, is only as good as the person/company doing the application. Most chrome-lined AR barrels shoot as good as a stock unlined barrel, but occasionally you get one that doesn't. However, the same is true of unlined chrome-moly barrels; most shoot good, some don't.

Having said all this, all my ARs over the years have had chrome-lined barrels. Most of the early ones, because that's the way they came; later, because I specified it, even on my flat-top target and longer-range hunting ARs where accuracy was deemed more important. No, I don't shoot benchrest or highpower, but my current two chrome-lined ARs will stay under one MOA with their favorite loads; the 16" carbine, out to 150 yards (200 on a good day), and the 24" hunting gun, out to 300.


----------



## Shipwreck

Ok, I'll pay for the chrome lined, when the time comes


----------



## Todd

I'm sold. I'll go with the chrome lined barrel when I pony up for my RRA in a few months.


----------



## A_J

I've found chrome lined much easier to clean, and given how lazy I am, that's enough of a reason for me :mrgreen:


----------

